# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Wie herkent dit ?

## _meisje_

Nou.. ik zal er eens eventjes voor gaan zitten.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Ik ben 23 jaar en heb nu een jaar last van Duizeligheid.. vooral t gevoel van flauwvallen.. maar ook veel flauwvallen opzich..
ook ben ik voor mij doen extreem moe.. kan soms de hele dag slapenn.
tijdens de flauwval aanval last van oorsuizen..
soms lig ik door de aanval de hele dag op bed :Frown:  

in t begin nam mn huisarts mij goed serieus.. we begonnen vorig jaar met een bloed onderzoek... kwam niks uit

mijn huisarts zei dat het wel eens hyperventileren kon zijn.. ik na de fischio therapeut voor ademhalings technieken.. na enkele weken niks geen verbetering.. toch weer na de huisarts...

hij dat t niet.. maar wou voor alle zekerheid mij toch na de Neuroloog sturen.. na enkele maanden eindelijk aan de beurt
kreeg een hersenfilmpje daar kwam niks uit...

toen maar na de cardioloog... hartfilmpje... zelfs een holter 24 uu opgehad... hart was in prima staat....

tjaa.. toen zat de huisarts zelf van ja en nu ?????? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
mijn vader is een paar jaar geleden overleden.. en mijn huisarts legde die link samen... ik kon t me niet echt voorstellen...
maargoed op advies van de huisarts en omdat ik niet steeds wilde horen wat t NIET was.. na de spichiater gegaan..
vreselijk vond ik dat om zo open met een vreemde te praten..
tjah.. t heeft me wel geholpen ergens.. maar of de aanvallen verminderen ? NEE !..

toen maar op de dokter aangedrongen dat ik alles opnieuw wilde onderzoeken in een ander ziekenhuis.. ook daar komt tot heden niks uit :Frown:  

mijn huisarts blijft nu zeggen dat t pschigichs is.. maar ben van overtuigt dat dat niet met de aanvallen te maken heeft... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

eerst kreeg ik oxazepam... nu heb ik betahistine als ik ze dagelijks 3x slik voel ik me redelijk..
maar wil graag weten hoe dit kan en wat t is..

ik kan vaak in de week mijn dingen niet uitoefenen omdat ik nu gauw bang ben dat ik weer teveel doe en weer een aanval als gevolg krijg :Frown:  

wie herkent dit verhaal ?

----------


## tiny0190

hallo meisje
ik reageer mischien wel laat maar ik wil je gewoon een hart onder de riem steken, wat ontzettend vervelend om steeds weer die aanvallen te krijgen zeg
heb je al eens gedacht aan een tekort aan een bepaalde vitamine?
mischien was het nog niet zo gek, om een goede multi in te nemen
deze helpt meestal heel erg goed 
heel veel succes meisje
groet tiny

----------

